

Ready for another patent war? Apple 'invents' wireless charging - doc4t
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/03/apple_charging_patent/

======
talmand
Much ado about nothing for now, this is about Apple's "application" for the
patent. The possibility of a patent war depends on Apple's claim, if they get
the patent at all, since there are clearly already examples of said
technology. If Apple claims that their patent doesn't just cover the ability
to charge certain devices up to a meter away but also covers "all devices"
charging up to a meter away then there might be a problem.

Without reading Apple's claims, I would assume this covers the actual physical
technology they're using to charge a device up to a meter away that's actually
different than current technology on the market that cannot charge at such
distances. If that's the situation, I don't see a problem with Apple's patent
application.

------
Zenst
Tesla will not be impressed. I would also question the patent given that it
uses radio and mearly renames things like `magnetic loop` for a the coiled
wire.

I can understand why Apple do these types of patents, but I fail to understand
how they get approved. Patent clerks are not paid enough is my first thought.
This and the obviscation levels they utilise to make what is known too appear
as something new only adds to the situation.

Sadly I would not be supprised if Apple then retrospectivly tries to get the
Nexus 4 taken of the market as it has wireless charging. Ironic given all
phones have a radio which takes a magnetic signal and converts into
electricity in some way already!

~~~
Retric
Your assuming based on the title that they have no new ideas. Chances are
there is something novel about the patent.

~~~
Zenst
No assumptions on my part, I looked at the patent and saw nothing new or novel
beyond obviscated wording.

~~~
Retric
It's an application not a patent. Also, I did not see anything new, but then
again I did not study the diagrams so I may have missed something. However, if
there is really nothing new then it's probably not going to be granted so no
biggie.

------
stephengillie
I'm almost completely sure the Nexus 4 also does wireless charging. The kind
of wireless charging where the phone must be on the charging pad.

Is this article discussing the "across the room" type of wireless charging?

~~~
dutchbrit
Yes, it clearly mentions that. Pretty cool stuff, but I know for a fact that
Philips were working on this too a 3 years ago. When I say working, I actually
mean they had working prototypes back then.

------
eumenides1
I can't wait until we get public participate into the patent process. Not that
I will participate, but that corporations will have an army of paid people
fighting and defending for the public good (and their own good).

------
wildranter
To the register "journalist" who wrote this piece.

No I'm not, and id like to believe were not too. I don't care whether or not
Apple, Google, or Any other company for that matter decides to do business as
usual, and fight their interests in courts around the world.

However, I think, it matters to you. As this subject just instantly catches on
fire in forums like this. Matters because you need our clicks to more easily
sell your ads.

So please, keep your flaming articles off places like HN, and find your clicks
elsewhere. We have more important business to discuss. Thanks.

Yours truly, the wildranter.

